# BasicKnife seminar in Aarhus, Denmark



## knifeman.dk (May 29, 2002)

Basicknife seminar in the second largest city in Denmark. 
If you´re interested in working out and spending some time in Scandinavia!
We also arrange seminars abroad, for further information please contact www.knifeman.dk
:asian: sincerely Knifeman.dk


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2002)

I see the seminar is this weekend--I hope we will get a review!


----------



## knifeman.dk (Jun 17, 2002)

Basicknife has been moved to this comming saturday June 22nd. same time same place.
I will put a review here afterwards.


----------



## knifeman.dk (Jun 24, 2002)

A small group of martial artists went through the Basicknife program this saturday. 
We covered the 6 attacks, with variations, the scoopings/blockings and the lockpositions. The program teaches how to defend yourself against an armed attacker!
The attacker could be armed with any sharp / pointed weapon small or large - the attacker threw slashes and cuts with both left and right hand, using both dagger- and knifeposition.
Later we added holds/locks, disarmings using left or right hand.
Every move was taught first technical and then during different exercises for motorskill, blindfolded, for kinestetics, and hard force.
At the end of the seminar we had more power, more footwork and regular fights. Caostraining.

Aspects on streetfighting, selfdefense, psycology of both the attacker and defender was covered throughout the course.

You will find the program for download at www.knifeman.dk

By the way ---- we had lots of fun also 

:asian: sincerely knifeman.dk


----------



## Yari (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knifeman.dk _
> 
> *By the way ---- we had lots of fun also
> 
> :asian: sincerely knifeman.dk *



Yeps, I was there. I scratch my right arm, and smased my middel finger on my left hand, making it hard to write this, as I use the 10 finger system to write.

I hope the hair on my right arm will grow out after pulling the bandaid off  

But to give an constructive review of the course. I've tried some of it before, so there were elements of recognision. which was both good and bad for me. I enjoyed getting a structured pratice, and hearing /using the princeples that were taught.  The course shows that he really has put alot into it both thought wise, but also pratical. Anyone looking for an intro to understand and feel how knife work is, I'd reccomend this course.

The pratical parts of the course has been mentioned. I like to add: if you attend, remember to take some fluieds and some light to eat. The course is intense and you'll be needing energy.

I'm a very techinquel person: ie. I like to work with the techniques, so the push over to applied knife work felt premature for me, but gave a realistic view on the threats in knife defence/usage.



/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knifeman.dk _
> 
> *We covered the 6 attacks*



Thanks to both of you for the reviews. What are the 6 attacks?


----------



## knifeman.dk (Jun 25, 2002)

The 6 angles of attack are the same with knifegrip and daggergrib and left - right handed.

1. attack (slash) to the left side of the neck (the attackers right side!)
2. attack (slash) to the right side of the neck
3. attack (slash) to the left side of the abdomen
4. attack (slash) to the right side of the abdomen
5. attack (stab) to the left side of the shoulder/neck
variation to this: stab in a hook fashion.
6. stab to the stommack 
variation to this: the stab is going in a circular movement upwards simular to an uppercut.

Then there is all the variations, in grips, in hands, in weapons, sizes, speed and power.

:asian: sincerely knifeman.dk


----------

